# Using iron shafts that are too heavy?



## slicer79 (Apr 10, 2015)

In simple terms whats happens when using iron shafts that are too heavy? 

I've currently got lightweight shafts in my irons (dynamic gold SL x100) 
They weigh around 110 grams I think
They're working very well and no intention of changing anytime soon 

But was curious if I picked up a club with say for example dynamic gold S300 shaft (130 grams) what difference could I expect to my shots?


----------



## woody69 (Apr 10, 2015)

slicer79 said:



			In simple terms whats happens when using iron shafts that are too heavy? 

I've currently got lightweight shafts in my irons (dynamic gold SL x100) 
They weigh around 110 grams I think
They're working very well and no intention of changing anytime soon 

But was curious if I picked up a club with say for example dynamic gold S300 shaft (130 grams) what difference could I expect to my shots?
		
Click to expand...

I can't see how 20 grams can make much if any difference.


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 10, 2015)

From google it seems that even 10 grams increase can make  a difference. Was curious if anyone here had done something similar


----------



## bozza (Apr 10, 2015)

From my fitting experience I found a heavier shaft lowered my flight a little and brought my spin numbers down a bit too. 

I personally like the heavier shaft as I feel i have more control over the clubhead.


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 10, 2015)

bozza said:



			From my fitting experience I found a heavier shaft lowered my flight a little and brought my spin numbers down a bit too. 

I personally like the heavier shaft as I feel i have more control over the clubhead.
		
Click to expand...

Would you have found it also meant a loss of distance?


----------



## bozza (Apr 10, 2015)

slicer79 said:



			Would you have found it also meant a loss of distance?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me I didn't, I gained a little distance and it wasn't spinning so much and launching so high.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 10, 2015)

woody69 said:



			I can't see how 20 grams can make much if any difference.
		
Click to expand...

HUGE difference!!!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 10, 2015)

I didn't think it would make much difference but I have to say I definitely found using a lighter weight shaft like XP or Dynalite Gold SL gave me better feel and distance compared with a standard TT DG R300.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 10, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			HUGE difference!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.

The problem is that the actual effect will be both relative to another shaft weight, any other differences and of course the capabilities of the golfer can't be ignored!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2015)

Shafts that are too heavy will impede the wrist-snap and release and slow the swing speed down - causing loss of distance.

I actually prefer heavier shafts to lighter ones - much more predictable and/as my wrists work pretty well. Too light shafts cause me more problems than too heavy ones!


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Huge difference imo.

I went from 115g px 5.5 to s300 and they felt tonne weights.

Soon went back


----------



## Lump (Apr 10, 2015)

Not a huge fan of a heavy shafts in irons, just makes the club feel dull and cumbersome. Looking to get fitted once again this year and going for a lighter shaft this time, I like to feel irons kick. Probably going to drop a shaft flex and maybe hardstep them


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2015)

In my experience, the heavier shafts forced me to "chase" the downswing a little too much, resulting in serious Pulls to the left. As soon as I dropped 20g from the shaft, I felt like I could control the swing better which resulted in more consistent striking... Or it could all be in my head...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			In my experience, the heavier shafts forced me to "chase" the downswing a little too much, resulting in serious Pulls to the left. As soon as I dropped 20g from the shaft, I felt like I could control the swing better which resulted in more consistent striking... Or it could all be in my head...

Click to expand...

I'm exactly the opposite!:thup:ne:


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 11, 2015)

See 'For Sale' section. I, mistakenly, thought I had the minerals to hit S300's.

Not the case.

Like for like testing with lighter, XP115, shafts resulted in;

Faster swing speed
Significantly better Smash Factor
Significantly better spin numbers

Visually, S300's dropped out of the air like a stone 20 yards shorter than the XP115

Average 20 yard difference, better dispersion.


----------



## woody69 (Apr 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			HUGE difference!!!
		
Click to expand...

In your head maybe. Hold 2 clubs in your hands with 20 gram difference in weight and I bet you couldn't even tell the difference, unless you were a junior or a elderly woman.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 30, 2015)

woody69 said:



			In your head maybe. Hold 2 clubs in your hands with 20 gram difference in weight and I bet you couldn't even tell the difference, unless you were a junior or a elderly woman.
		
Click to expand...

Probably correct not withstanding the unnecessary remark at the end of your sentence.

However take the clubs and perform a full swing and you will feel a difference. Absolutely you will.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 30, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Probably correct *not withstanding the unnecessary remark at the end of your sentence*.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe it was meant in any way other than that those 2 groups would be more sensitive to/aware of the different weights!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2015)

woody69 said:



			In your head maybe. Hold 2 clubs in your hands with 20 gram difference in weight and I bet you couldn't even tell the difference, unless you were a junior or a elderly woman.
		
Click to expand...

Your totally right, I don't think anyone could tell just by holding the same club in 2 different weighted shafts. But then that is irrelevant, because it is how it swings that matters. The heavier shaft will make the club react different than the lighter one. 

Not so much Clubhead speed, but for someone like myself that has a good rip at it rather than a smooth swing, the extra weight definatly makes a difference. When getting fitted I believe the shaft weight is more important than the flex.


----------

